# RV Rental



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey guys I need help if there is anyone who wants to rent there camp trailer out I have a daughter and her family (husband and daughter) that moved out of there apartment in Ogden to move into there new place in Grantville but the lady that set up the lease screwed up the paperwork and is now on vacation and won't be back till the 1st of April I know I don't know anyone personally but suggestions would be helpful cost is a concern because they just put money down on the apartment but willing to pay for the use.

Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That sounds like so many red flags of a scam to me that may have been perpetrated on them....lots of scamming going on with rentals; sure hope this is not one of them!


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd rent them mine but it would be cheaper to just take the family on a cruise for a couple weeks.


----------

